# Is this algae?



## ajm83 (3 Jul 2015)

I cocked up my co2 a while back and caused (I think) BBA in my tank. Fixed the issue and have been using peroxide and Excel to kill off the remaining black stuff.

Anyway, I noticed since then that this stuff has been sprouting out the wood (between the tiny anubias and the moss):





Is it algae? If so what is it & how do I get rid? Doesn't respond to Excel or peroxide as far as I can tell.
Up close it looks like the wood is sprouting.

As an aside, the 'BBA' never got fluffy like pics I see on the web, it just grow over any edge or rough surface in the tank and stayed pretty flat. You can see the remains on the wood and the leggy looking plant I forget the name of in the background.


----------



## kirk (4 Jul 2015)

Wow, you have free fissidens. (moss not algae). In a few more months that piece of wood will look amazing once covered in that.  Don't kill it it's not cheap.


----------



## Ryan12345 (4 Jul 2015)

Just googled "fissiden" and looks really nice lol, free moss.
wherever u got that from, u got a free plant aswell lol.


----------



## zozo (4 Jul 2015)

Yes Fissidens will respond to peroxide, like almost all mosses do.. You damage the cells it uses to hold on to the hardscape and the leaves might turn somewhat brownish..  Leaf mosses like in your pic are somewhat stronger, they might recover and survive and only let loos if you do to much peroxide.. But other species like liverworts you need to be realy and even more carefull with that stuff.

Actualy if you didn't plant any fissidens in your tank  it's quite special and a rare event to get it that way via free gift spores from somewhere else. Would be a shame to kill it.  Many people are strungling to get mosses attached, you got it from mother nature. Healthy tank.. (still) Don't ruin it with to much chemicals..


----------



## ajm83 (4 Jul 2015)

Wow, I'm really pleased about that!   And don't worry zozo, I won't be killing it (at least not intentionally!)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ryan12345 (20 Dec 2015)

Hey ajm, just wondering if u kept the fissidens? If so could you show me a pic of how its looking now?


----------



## ajm83 (6 Aug 2016)

Ryan12345 said:


> Hey ajm, just wondering if u kept the fissidens? If so could you show me a pic of how its looking now?


Sorry, never saw this post Ryan.

I kept it, yes! Unfortunately the tank got overrun with BBA a few months back, so I nuked all the plants and left the wood out of water to try and get rid. 

Anyway the reason why I came back to this thread is because somehow the fissidens survived!


----------

